# Which PC company is better?



## iciesangel (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm getting a new PC, but I'm not sure which is better.
I do a lot of multi tasking, casual gamer, photoshop, home business.
Looking to spend about $1,500.
I've looked at Dell, HP & Gateway.
I was told that Gateway wasn't that great, & I've read were Dell isn't either.
Any in put?
Thanks


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

iciesangel said:


> I'm getting a new PC, but I'm not sure which is better.
> I do a lot of multi tasking, casual gamer, photoshop, home business.
> Looking to spend about $1,500.
> I've looked at Dell, HP & Gateway.
> ...


Things change in the market arena. Ups and downs in quality from model to model.
It might be better to decide which model of either brand you are interested in and compare reviews of them directly.

Gateways weren't that great, imo.....but now they're owned by Acer and the Acer I'm posting from has been a decent purchase.

You might even consider assembling your own if it's a desktop. There won't be any savings, but you can order the equipment with the better to best ratings to assure a quality build. Downside is the support will be essentially.....you, and the warranty spread out among many manufacturers.
But then, there are many complaints on the internet of branded owners that haven't had luck there either.

I built a computer a year ago ( used off line ) out of a good selection of parts and am quite satisfied. I didn't save anything, but it was my first build and did it for the experience.


----------



## iciesangel (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the input.
I don't have enough tech savvy to build my own, so I was looking to build one online with my prefs.


----------



## NikRik (Mar 20, 2008)

I purchased a DELL and so far I have had no hardware probs . Just incase I should I purchased the 4 year in home warranty ! Now as with almost all PC's ,software probs are another story ,however I have been thru this all B/4 ,and thru google searches and reading post on boards like this ,I was almost always able to fix the problem myself . So far Iam very happy with Dells hardware choices for the XPS 400 I purchased . I've looked up each piece of installed hardware seperatly and they all have high ratings ! For $1500 you can get alot of bang for your buck with Dell, and no I do not work for Dell !
Good Luck, Nick


----------



## iciesangel (Nov 10, 2003)

> For $1500 you can get alot of bang for your buck with Dell


That's what I thought also.
I went ahead & ordered my Dell a couple days ago.
Can't wait for it to get here. This POS is about to croak.


----------



## NikRik (Mar 20, 2008)

I hope you enjoy your new PC ,I know I use my Dell everyday and after some initial probs with software ,I have not had any problems with it at all ! Of course with any brand of PC you are going to have those who say they are terrible and others who say there the best ! I often go to the Dell community forum http://www.dellcommunity.com/supportforums/ 
There you will find alot of info on your picticular model ,are able to get drivers in needed,however you will recieve all of the needed CD's with the Utilities and Drivers for your system ! Enjoy your new PC !
Take Care Nick


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

With Dell I recommend the Vostro series. No decrapifying required.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

For others reading this, the UK organisation 'Which?' is a totally independent consumer protection organisation who test and review all sorts (cars, washing machines etc etc) and here's a link to their computing section:
http://www.which.co.uk/reviews/computing/index.jsp

Which? is one of the few oranisations in the UK that gets laws changed, so I enjoy their reviews, hope it's of interest?

Richard


----------

